# Crochet Amish puzzle ball



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-amish-puzzle-ball/


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks like fun. I might have a go. Thanks for posting.

Eileenanne


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks like fun. I might have a go. Thanks for posting.

Eileenanne


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, now I am intrigued and will have to give it a try! I have seen them before, but never saw a pattern. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That's so cool! I've never seen a crochet pattern for this before. I have one for fabric but have never made it.


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been looking for this! Thank you!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

A nice link for anyone who has never seen them before. I have made these for years for many a baby. Can't remember where I got the pattern, long ago. These can be made also with regular sewing fabric, needle and thread.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! Great stash buster. I Just have to try to make one, looks like fun.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting!! I'll try it. Thanks for sharing always great patterns.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Baby is adorable. Baby`s cardi is really nice. The ball pattern is great too. The write-up is quite "un-amish" Somehow:- "As a ball it kicks some serious crochet ass" doesn`t quite sound like anything "Amish"


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi! I have made these from fabric before but have never seen a crocheted one. I must try this someday. The fabric ones are always great well-received gifts. Thanks for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

siouxann said:


> That's so cool! I've never seen a crochet pattern for this before. I have one for fabric but have never made it.


I would be interested in a link to your pattern for a fabric Amish puzzle ball. I have almost as big a fabric stash as yarn, I so hate to throw out those small bits of anything!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there! The pattern I have for the fabric one is from a very old Better Homes and Garden book. I bet if you search for "baby clutch ball" you could find something. If you're having trouble with it, PM me and I'll try to help out.
jberg


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> I would be interested in a link to your pattern for a fabric Amish puzzle ball. I have almost as big a fabric stash as yarn, I so hate to throw out those small bits of anything!


http://www.wikihow.com/Sew-an-Amish-Puzzle-Ball


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

didough said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Sew-an-Amish-Puzzle-Ball


thank you, that was such a fast reply!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll try that. It looks like fun. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very interesting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This looks very challenging! I have bookmarked it in case I am ever able to do it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I need to try the flower puzzle ball listed at the bottom of her page. That's very cute.


----------



## lookatwhatimade (May 21, 2013)

didough, thank you so much for linking to my puzzle ball (and thereby introducing me to knitting paradise)!!!

Have you seen Skillie the Crochet Turtle Puzzle? I am having a promotion until this Sunday (26 may 2013). Just thought I'd mention it in case you missed it.

Here is the link with the details:

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/skillie-crochet-turtle-puzzle/


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

lookatwhatimade said:


> didough, thank you so much for linking to my puzzle ball (and thereby introducing me to knitting paradise)!!!
> 
> Have you seen Skillie the Crochet Turtle Puzzle? I am having a promotion until this Sunday (26 may 2013). Just thought I'd mention it in case you missed it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I like making toys. I would like to try the simplest of your patterns first. Thanks again. Carol


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

The turtle is adorable!


----------



## lookatwhatimade (May 21, 2013)

Have you decided on one already? All the Amamani are based on the puzzle ball, so if you have made that one already, the rhino or the elephant would be the next step up.

Or you could try the free http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-kiwi-puzzle/.

One of my testers turned it into a bat by adding wings and ears and making the neck a little shorter. She has shared her alterations on my facebook page and I will soon share it on my site. x


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I made a similar one for my niece years ago. It was also crocheted in sections but you joined most of the sections as you crocheted and then sewed the last few as you stuffed the ball. It did not come apart as this one does. 

I would like to try this one. My best friend's daughter is expecting in October so I might add this in with her baby shower gift.


----------

